# Swan river new moon night fish



## yakwrecked2008 (Jan 14, 2008)

Planning a trip out thursday 7 feb meeting around 8:30pm to fish the high tide (10:40) for mulloway. 
Launching from Mounts Bay sailing club or Claremont.
Im pretty new to nightfishing and yakking in general and so were going for a safety in numbers thing. So all levels of experience welcome.
Id be happy to hear any ideas or advice as well.


----------

